# If you were to do it all over again.



## Matus (Jul 8, 2014)

It seems like many of us are in a never ending cycle of testing out different knives and our knife rack is never "finished". I have played down this game a bit since my loving wife started to show signs of concerns, but looking at the knives I have and the experience I have collected I would have made certain choices in a different way. Here is set of knives I would get if I were starting from scratch again (and given that I would be able to invest that much at one time):

*What I (we) have right now*:
- 240 mm gyuto in AEB-L
- 167 mm Carter Funayuki, carbon clad white #1
- 155 mm Yoshikane SLD petty (will be getting WA -> western conversion for the miss)
- 130 mm Masakage ko-bunka, stainless clad AS (great little knife)
- 100 mm no-name, low end pairing, to be replaced with custom one in AEB-L 
- 75 mm Yoshikiane SKD petty (kitchen scalpel)
- MAC bread knife (great knife)
- Fujiwara FKM honesuki (bit too butt heavy)

*What I would get* (all WA handles of some sort)
- 240 mm gyuto, mid-weight (around 200g), carbon, not sure about the maker (Shig, Itinomonon, Ginga, etc)
- 180 mm Carter funayuki, carbon clad 
- 165 mm petty (probably the SS clad Itinomonn)
- 140 - 150 mm Carter funayuki, SS clad
- 90 - 100 mm petty/pairing knife (probably the SS clad Itinomonn)
+ the MAC bread knife (I love that thing) and some nice carbon or semi-stainless 150 mm honesuki. And I would probably have to add a 150 mm western petty for my wife 

So - it would take 7 knives for my home setup to be complete and it would cost me around 1600  ($2000).

What would be your pick? :knife:


----------



## rami_m (Jul 8, 2014)

240 shig. 
Harner parer. 
Still working out the rest.


----------



## jsjs103121 (Jul 8, 2014)

Matus said:


> *What I would get* (all WA handles of some sort)
> - 240 mm gyuto, mid-weight (around 200g), carbon, not sure about the maker (Shig, Itinomonon, Ginga, etc)
> - 180 mm Carter funayuki, carbon clad
> - 165 mm petty (probably the SS clad Itinomonn)
> ...



Are you sure you only want one gyuto??? 

This would be my complete list. 
- 210 or 240 mm carbon gyuto mid-weight (Shig will be my unicorn) 
- 210 mm laser gyuto in either SS or carbon
- 180 mm fancy looking damascus SS santoku for my wife
- Small and thin Chinese cleaver in SS (Sugi CM 4030)
- One cleaver to rule them all (Sugi #7 OMS? hmm...)
- 150-160 mm Carter funayuki
- 270 mm yanagi in carbon (Hide Blue#1 Kritsuke Yanagi)
- 180 mm carbon deba
- Rustic and real bad-a$$ looking knife (some sort of Takeda banno bunka or kritsuke in carbon clad)
- 170-300 Suji in carbon (Misono swedish dragon or similar)


----------



## erikz (Jul 8, 2014)

Ive got about 1600 invested in the following:

- custom Takeda Nakiri 200mm, classic AS
- Konosuke GS 210mm SLD
- Kato 210mm workhorse (on its way to me)
- Yaxell Zen 165mm Santoku in VG-10
- 150mm Takeda Honesuki, classic AS
- Masakage Shimo 150mm petty in white #2
- Ealy new style parer
- Ealy mini nakiri

Wouldnt change much, perhaps swap the Yaxell for a Carter Funayuki in the same size range.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2014)

I would love to try at least one from all the makers here, but, realistically, I have a limited budget and also see myself more as a mediocre cook rather than a collector of rare knives, so it's more about function on a reasonable price level. Of course, 'reasonable' is relative. For me this mostly means that as much as I admire the craftsmenship, I usually do not invest in damascus, and if I want more bling, I put another handle on it. That said, I am quite happy with what I have (marked with an x) and can only think of a few changes/additions:

X 270 'mighty' Watanabe gyuto (just wished in came in stainless clad)
X medium heavy 240 gyuto (have pimped Hiro AS and Blazen)
thinner low stain 225 gyuto - hoping I am still on Marko's list...
x 210 Takeda gyuto
x 200ish Carter HG funayuki, very thin
180ish Carter funayuki (had one and sold it, what was I thinking...)
X 180ish Harner wide nakiri
150 petty (Hiro AS - see 180 Carter...)
X Dojo parer
X 285 Carter sujihiki
X 225 slim knife, between a petty and a salmon knife, custom by Moritaka
good level 300 yanagiba (I have several takobikis, fuguhikis and yanagibas, but one really nice one is all I would really 'need', most likely a Watanabe, maybe Shigefusa or any of Jon's offerings)
X 180 deba - have one from Korin, mostly unused but still appreciated
X 180 Watanabe garasuki - Turkey-apart-taker on T-Day...

That means I only have about 25-30 more knives than I would buy if I had to start over...

Stefan


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 2, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> I would love to try at least one from all the makers here, but, realistically, I have a limited budget and also see myself more as a mediocre cook rather than a collector of rare knives, so it's more about function on a reasonable price level. Of course, 'reasonable' is relative. For me this mostly means that as much as I admire the craftsmenship, I usually do not invest in damascus, and if I want more bling, I put another handle on it. That said, I am quite happy with what I have (marked with an x) and can only think of a few changes/additions:
> 
> X 270 'mighty' Watanabe gyuto (just wished in came in stainless clad)
> X medium heavy 240 gyuto (have pimped Hiro AS and Blazen)
> ...



Just stumbled upon this thread via search. Oh boy, that line cracked me up ... my wife is already concerned. I should NOT show her this ...


----------



## Adrian (Apr 2, 2015)

Still thinking about this. Thinking about the jobs I do a lot: small parer for peeling garlic etc / veg prep: something for very fine slicing and a heavy blade for breaking down large root veg and squash family / boning knife for meat and fish / fish slicer could double for meat carving (find 300mm is about right for me, 270 is too small and 330 is a handful) / almost any sharp bread knife. This suggests six knives in total. I actually have about 35 at home.


----------



## Seth (Apr 2, 2015)

If I were to do it all over again... I would be a chef so I could justify the knives, or a doctor, so I could afford them.
 Not what you asked, i know.


----------



## MrOli (Apr 2, 2015)

erikz said:


> Ive got about 1600 invested in the following:
> 
> - custom Takeda Nakiri 200mm, classic AS
> - Konosuke GS 210mm SLD
> ...



How are you finding your GS?


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 2, 2015)

i'd be right handed..


----------



## drawman623 (Apr 2, 2015)

Current delight:
T Fujiwara 210 Gyuto Maroboshi
T Hinoura 210 Gyuto (River jump)
Hattori 270 Gyuto KD
Takeda 240 Gyuto
Shigefusa (various knives in both Kasumi and Kitaeji)
Canadian Larchwood Cutting Board
Magnetic strop from Mark CKTG
Czar Precision Sink Bridge
Japanese style wooden knife rack (Chuba)
JAW leather knife roll

Regrets (or moves I might have made differently)
I have not found a Yanagiba yet that I like (0 for 3 so far)
I bought 7 Shun knives before realizing there were options I would prefer out there
I bought several Henkels thinking they were among the finest knives available
I bought a Tojiro sink bridge
Bought 2 Schmidt Brothers Magnetic Knife display racks
Bought 2 Bamboo end grain cutting boards

Other mistakes:
Failed to appreciate the AMAZING work by American Knife Artisans sooner

Moves that I intend to make:
T Hinoura (River Jump) as opportunity permits
Hattori KG as opportunity permits
Billipp as opportunity permits (also on his list)
Nguyen if opportunity comes up
Always looking for Kitaeji Shigefusa


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 2, 2015)

Matus, Timely topic. I'd like to add to this thread, no just makers but knife shapes too. I went through a single bevel phase. Just had to have a Kasumi 300 Blue #2 Yani, Ichimonji 210 blue Usuba and 195 Blue Deba. Everyone said, if you aren't cooking Japanese food with them, the will go idle. I said, no, I'm going to learn their cutting techniques and apply it to western prep. How's that work out, not so good. Using a Yanagiba to slice a crusty hot thick beef roast really isn't that fun. I was able to use the usu. a few times to thinly slice garlic--ha. So they all got sold.

Then other specialized J knives like Takeda Banno, Mori Nakiri and Mori. Honesuke. Not too good for me either. 

The Takeda was too light and required more force to go through hard food that I like, the Nakiri was nice but my gyutos have a nice flat spot too and I like the tip on a G better for lateral slicing. Honesuke, For what? Breaking down a whole chicken in 8 pieces just takes a paring knife and a little pulling, least that now Jaques taught me to do it. 

A single sided spatula spreader bread knife, now your talking useful, my only Shun. 

I don't mean to offend anyone that sees utility in these knife shapes, their just not for me. But then again, most people would think I'm crazy for having seven gyutos and soon a new Marko too. Understand, they're all different sizes, shapes, makers and steels (Devin, Kono Ginsan, Sakai Yuskei, Carter) 

You're a better man than I Mattus, I can't seem to simplify my collection under 18 knives. But like your collection, its never finished.


----------



## XooMG (Apr 2, 2015)

I went through a list of all my knives, including pending custom projects and modifications. One question I ask is how much I like the knife. Another question is whether I'd buy it again if I lost all my collection to ninjas.

Interestingly but probably not surprisingly, the two answers don't always match up. Though I quite like maybe 10-15 knives, I'd only buy 2-3 of them again probably.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 2, 2015)

XooMG said:


> I went through a list of all my knives... I'd only buy 2-3 of them again probably.



But which?


----------



## XooMG (Apr 2, 2015)

Asteger said:


> But which?


JNS Kato Workhorse 180mm, Zakuri 135mm funayuki, Takamura 210mm at the moment. I wouldn't unconditionally recommend them, but they stand out for me because I enjoy using them.


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2015)

i would have an entire set of takedas if i could afford to.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 2, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> i'd be right handed..



+1 from a fellow lefty.


----------



## larrybard (Apr 2, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> i'd be right handed..



Not such a problem for me (yet) -- but probably mainly because I'm not discriminating enough in my purchases. For the most point I just patiently wait until one of you leftys (including SolidSnake03, Lefty, etc.) resells something, and hope that because of more limited demand I get an extra nice price.

Of course there's a lot to be said for Seth's view. But not a chance in the world I could ever become a doctor.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Apr 2, 2015)

HAHA! Larry that is too true and you just did it again today with the Shun Utility. I do go through my stuff fairly fast so you can reap the benefits of it anytime


----------



## Seth (Apr 2, 2015)

larrybard said:


> Of course there's a lot to be said for Seth's view. But not a chance in the world I could ever become a doctor.



Well, Larry, I had to put the doctor in there because my daughter just graduated med school and is about to start a residency at Stony Brook, where I went to school...just the luck of Match Day.

I have a lot of knives that don't get much use but when you begin you just don't know. Not bad knives, just not much for me.
270 ginsanko suisin kiritsuke
195 ginsanko usuba
nenox
other suisins

I have plenty of shigs so that wouldn't be it. I think a do over would cost a lot: some of the american makers. I only have one Marko practice gyuto. Hinoura - amazing looking knife. More shig kitaejis.

I am obsessing on honesukis: masamoto, kato, suisin, heiji and have not found the one I want. I love taking chickens apart.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm in tune with Mucho here...pretty much just gyutos/chef's knifes (I consider cleavers as being a part of this genre). Traditional French petty and German parers, along with a Forschner boner, and recently acquired Tojiro bread knife (Thanks Chef Watson!). I am completely happy--putting me right in there with Stefan meaning all I need is another thirty or forty knives and I'll be all set:viking:


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 4, 2015)

I love all of my knives, I do not regret for any of them, not even my Global G2, which made me search for Japanese Knives.
Every knife has delivered in my profession, so I remeber them all in a special way.
My Gekko (most likely Kikuichi OEM), my second Japanese Knife which is still active and kicking, made me fall in love with them! 

If only I had discovered them earlier...Much less drinks, much less parties, much less unnecessary expenses for no reason, and Lots Lots of : 
Honyakis primarily, Mr. Itou, Master Saji - Urushi Lacquer, or not , One Hattori Cowry-x gyuto, and Maybe one Takeda 

Sometime in the future, maybe some of them soon ;-)


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 4, 2015)

to me, the journey is important too.

I feel like I made a good friend when I made a mistake because he shared his time and experience to help me navigate towards a good resolution. one knife vs. another, well most knives are good. I like them mostly because they are the way to good food and good friends.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Apr 4, 2015)

Interesting question, if I had to do it all over again I can think of *3 knives maybe 4* that I would buy again and be totally happy with out of all the stuff I have owned. I would buy these and just be happy and enjoy them knowing that I have something that performs well and makes me smile. That said though, I have enjoyed the journey thus far and will continue to try new things because I find it fun and interesting. I wouldn't want to take away the journey or all that I have learned at all, it's been too much fun and too interesting

For reference I have had and tired a fairly extensive list of stuff

-Kono HD2 and Fuji White#2
-Gesshin Ginga Stainless and White#2
-Gesshin Uraku and Uraku SLD
-Suisin Inox Honyaki
-Shig Kasumi
-Shig Kurouchi
-Itinomonn Kasumi
-Itinomonn Kurouchi
-Del Ealy
-Hattori FH
-Kikuichi TKC
-Goko White#1
-Sakai Yusuke
-Z Kramer Essential and 52100
-Takamura R2
-Fujiwara FKM
-CCK
-Suisin Inox Western
-Tojiro DP
-Zakuri
-Wusthof
-Shun Classic
-Kotetsu Blue #2


----------



## yinro (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow, that's quite the list. I am curious which are your top 3/4 and why. Cheers.



SolidSnake03 said:


> Interesting question, if I had to do it all over again I can think of *3 knives maybe 4* that I would buy again and be totally happy with out of all the stuff I have owned. I would buy these and just be happy and enjoy them knowing that I have something that performs well and makes me smile. That said though, I have enjoyed the journey thus far and will continue to try new things because I find it fun and interesting. I wouldn't want to take away the journey or all that I have learned at all, it's been too much fun and too interesting
> 
> For reference I have had and tired a fairly extensive list of stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## kostantinos (Apr 5, 2015)

oh man if i was to do it again?

Lets see

I would have bought a takeda instead of a tojiro, a Tadatsuna before a Konosuke HD

I would have spend zero dollars on shun knifes. Especially a ken onion ( man you can not sharpen the knife properly with the klingon handle it has)-

I would have bought more stones before knifes in sequence. 

I would have never bought a 240 suji or a 240 Yanagi.

I would have bought a fujiyama Konosuke back when everyone was getting an understanding about Konosuke knifes.The opportunity came up with the old KF (potato broke ground with that group buy long time ago)

I would have always told people that small debas for smaller fish but that you will never go wrong with a 240mm Mioroshi and a 210mm deba . 

I would have bought a Hiromotto AS WA 240mm . They got discontinued early on when i was getting more into knifes.

I would have bought more carbon knifes than stainless ones.

Ok i know this sounds a little more like regrets , but the beauty of being a knife nut is the road there . A lot of knifes came through my hands or in BST here and in other places before here . I learned a few things just by buying different knifes and using them and i can't say i regret any of the steps i made . They are always part of this process and this is what makes this really great.

In retrospect if i have bought every knife i ever wanted or lusted over i would have probably enough sets for my whole kitchen crew by now .


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Apr 5, 2015)

yinro said:


> Wow, that's quite the list. I am curious which are your top 3/4 and why. Cheers.



I'll first preface this by saying that the 3-4 I'll mention here aren't exactly the "top" in that other things on my list there have better fit and finish or maybe were slightly better cutters or a bit better at resisting stickton but the ones listed below are the ones I would buy again and be completely content with them. Note also that I wouldn't necessarily buy all of them at the same time because some would be highly redundant it's just that this small handful are the ones that I felt balanced performance with price and overall fit and finish to an ideal level for me and my uses. (daily home cook who occasionally, like once or twice a month, helps out at large meals and gatherings like charity events etc...)

In no particular order:
Kohetsu Blue #2 210mm Gyuto 
CCK 1303 Cleaver
Takamura Migaki R2 (the red handle one) 210mm Gyuto
Fujiwara FKM 240mm Gyuto
*_maybe just for fun_* Suisin Inox Honyaki because the handle is my favorite of all the wa's I've tried and it was just fun to use, not really a great bang for your buck compared to some of the other stuff but really enjoyed it....

I wouldn't own these all at once because it would be kinda silly to own 2 210mm gyuto's and a 240mm so if I had to re-buy again I would get the CCK along with one of the gyutos most likely.

**Correction** When I originally posted Kotetsu Blue #2 in my first post I meant to say KOHETSU blue #2, sorry for the mistake, the knife I'm referring to is the $99 one.

**Also, mods, please delete the second of my posts there with the list that doesn't include the Shig Kuro or Itinomonn stuff, don't know how I ended up double posting it when I went to edit the original post to add those knives that I missed originally.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 5, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> ... **Also, mods, please delete the second of my posts there with the list that doesn't include the Shig Kuro or Itinomonn stuff, don't know how I ended up double posting it when I went to edit the original post to add those knives that I missed originally.



Hehe ... speaking of 'regrets' and having the opportunity to do it all over again. :cool2:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 5, 2015)

I seem to like various iterations: all stainless, stainless/Damascus clad PM, all carbon, stainless clad carbon, Honyaki, etc. I justify it by calling myself a "collector". 

If I were to start over (from a use perspective) I think I could get by with just a sub-100 parer and a 240ish Gyuto if I had to.


----------



## Livlif (Apr 6, 2015)

135mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji Petty
165mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji Nakiri 
165mm Carter Funayuki 
180mm Carter Funayuki 
210-225mm Carter Funayuki


----------



## wind88 (Apr 6, 2015)

Personal Top 4:

240mm Kato Kikuryu Gyuto
240mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyuto
240mm Konosuke Honyaki Gyuto
300mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba


----------



## Cashn (Apr 7, 2015)

Only thing I would of changed would of been buying my shun ken onion. I do like my shun petty knives I happened to get for next I nothing on eBay a while back. While there are other petty's I would like to have and try they all do about the same in my eyes. In the past few months I've started buying more tradition Japanese knives and one rule I've given myself is not to have doubles. Ive pretty much got a full line up yanagi, honesuki,nakiri, mioroshi deba, gyuto. Still trying out the different styles and seeing what I like or what could be better. The shun ken onion knife is one I would of never bought looking back, but at this point it has sentimental value. The knife is a beast at rock chopping and is perfect if someone wants to use one of my knives. Was also good to learn how to sharpen a knife with a large blade curvature like that.


----------



## daveb (Apr 7, 2015)

Could have been worse - could have been a Ken Onion Rain.:groucho:

I don't know that I would undo any of my knife adventure. I've bought some that are not with me anymore, have a few that I like a lot and are keepers, have a couple that will go on bst next time I'm considering a purchase. Did get a little stupid with stones but I've got most of that sorted out. 

Started with getting all the keepers re-handled. Liked that. Have come to appreciate quality stock handles, nothing like a good Shig ho. Would not rule out re-handling new purchases.


----------



## Bolek (Apr 9, 2015)

Matus said:


> It seems like many of us are in a never ending cycle of testing out different knives and our knife rack is never "finished". I have played down this game a bit since my loving wife started to show signs of concerns, but looking at the knives I have and the experience I have collected I would have made certain choices in a different way. Here is set of knives I would get if I were starting from scratch again (and given that I would be able to invest that much at one time):
> 
> What I (we) have right now:
> - 240 mm gyuto in AEB-L
> ...



Why dou you prefer carbon clad for 180 mm Carter funayuki and SS clad for 140 - 150 mm Carter funayuki ?


----------



## Lovelynella (Apr 13, 2015)

Any Help for someone just starting?

I would like some of the knives you all have shared, and just want to feel I'm making a good decision by sticking to my feeling that anything over $150 is for looks and for the confidence gained in knowing that you have a knife that someone hand made to be as perfect as possible for the task it was designed to do. That confidence may make a better chef, but I'm no chef.

Should I dive into the deep end -- or just start with a $150 KU style knife? I want a beautiful knife to be proud of and support authentic Japanese bladesmithing, but I feel I may not be up to task to care for such an object and it may not be better than my entry level choice. How would you prioritize what I should get, in order to not have to waste my cash superfluously especially after I realized my first choices would total to over $1000 without accessories


----------



## chinacats (Apr 13, 2015)

Lovelynella said:


> Any Help for someone just starting?
> 
> I would like some of the knives you all have shared, and just want to feel I'm making a good decision by sticking to my feeling that anything over $150 is for looks and for the confidence gained in knowing that you have a knife that someone hand made to be as perfect as possible for the task it was designed to do. That confidence may make a tbetter chef, but I'm no chef.
> 
> Should I dive into the deep end -- or just start with a $150 KU style knife? I want a beautiful knife to be proud of and support authentic Japanese bladesmithing, but I feel I may not be up to task to care for such an object and it may not be better than my entry level choice. How would you prioritize what I should get, in order to not have to waste my cash superfluously especially after I realized my first choices would total to over $1000 without accessories



I would argue that $150 gets you into the low end of good cutters and that after ~$500 you are buying for the combination of looks and cutting ability...but that's just my opinion based on 240'ish gyutos.

My suggestion would be to find something in the price range you're comfortable with and begin to experiment...maybe a blue 2 Tanaka (if you don't mind carbon).


----------



## kostantinos (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree with chinaCats , even though you might have to consider getting a higher budget first.

If you don't have sharpening skills scratch what i just said though and start by learning how to sharpen properly and care for your knife and stones before investing any money in knifes . Trust me most of us invested more in knifes on the get go but stones and proper sharpening is more crucial.

You should also consider what your needs are first before you buy. The BST here is an awesome source for well cared knifes in awesome prices, very true especially in single bevels.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 13, 2015)

Lovelynella said:


> Any Help for someone just starting?
> 
> I would like some of the knives you all have shared, and just want to feel I'm making a good decision by sticking to my feeling that anything over $150 is for looks and for the confidence gained in knowing that you have a knife that someone hand made to be as perfect as possible for the task it was designed to do. That confidence may make a better chef, but I'm no chef.
> 
> Should I dive into the deep end -- or just start with a $150 KU style knife? I want a beautiful knife to be proud of and support authentic Japanese bladesmithing, but I feel I may not be up to task to care for such an object and it may not be better than my entry level choice. How would you prioritize what I should get, in order to not have to waste my cash superfluously especially after I realized my first choices would total to over $1000 without accessories



I've read your other posts about what you are looking for, and suggest that you get an Itinomonn 210 kasumi wa-gyuto from Japanese Natural Stones. 

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-210mm-wa-gyuto/

I'll share my reasoning.

You say you want a handmade knife from a Japanese bladesmith, and the Itinomonn fits that to a "T". 

It is not "diving into the deep end", as the price is close to your target of $150 ($162.04 as of today's currency exchange).

It is a stainless-clad carbon blade, which is an easier knife to take care of than a kurouchi finished blade, yet retains all the good properties of a carbon knife (easier to sharpen for a beginner, tends to get somewhat sharper than equivalently priced stainless). You get the best of both worlds, in my opinion.

If you find that you don't care for it, or want to step up after you've used it for a while, it will sell fairly easily on the B/S/T.

Rick


----------



## augerpro (Apr 13, 2015)

Itinomonn 210 is down to $162?!?! That's a steal.


----------



## Matus (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow guys - this thread really took off 

I have to admit that in the mean time I pretty much got the first knife on my list (that was not more closely specified) - 240 (actually 255) damascus gyuto from Andy Billipp - it amazes me every time I pick it up to make some food prep. I like it that much that I somehow found myself on Andy's waiting list again.

There was a question about why carbon clad carter rather than stainless steel clad one - I have both at the moment (the stainless steel clad one is a Muteki) and I just prefer the way the carbon clad one feels in hand. It also feels slightly more stiff than the Muteki. On top of that my understanding is that while Carter forges (and clads) the carbon blade by himself, he buys the steel pre-clad with the stainless steel ones (though I am not 100% sure about this information). And anyhow - I simply prefer carbon knives (and the cladding on the Carter is not particularly reactive).

I have also got a 165 Shig Honesuki (very special animal and very different to Fujiwara FKM I have as well). It is on loan right now but I am already looking forward to get it back 

The 150 Yoshikane SLD is a great one, though I personally would prefer it to be a little longer, but it is technically not "mine"


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 13, 2015)

Matus said:


> ... On top of that my understanding is that while Carter forges (and clads) the carbon blade by himself, he buys the steel pre-clad with the stainless steel ones (though I am not 100% sure about this information). And anyhow - I simply prefer carbon knives (and the cladding on the Carter is not particularly reactive).



I called into Carter Cutlery to inquire about this prior to purchasing my SS clad HG series. His office assistant/manager actually got him on the phone with me and he explained that the SS claded carbon is pre-cladded but he does the other work to make in into a forged knife. I recall he mentioned it'd have to be done in a vacuum with special equipment to be done properly which makes it impracticable for most to do in house


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 24, 2015)

Microsoft stock, followed by Apple stock, followed by GM stock during the Great Recession. Plus, I would have started a Solar company and reinvested the millions in government hand outs. Then I would start an online knife company and put everyone else out of business by undercutting all of my product at a loss just to add another layer to my list of evil deeds.

Also, I would get a 240 Geshin Ginga + a random petty + a 400 Geshin stone + a 2000 Geshin stone and stuck with that for a minimum of 12 months so that I could call myself a master sharpener because studies have proven that 8 out of 10 housewives and 4 out of 10 professional chefs can't tell the difference.


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 24, 2015)

GM? I think Ford went down to around $1 when bankruptcy was possible, then went up to around $17. How did GM do?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 24, 2015)

Chef Doom said:


> Microsoft stock, followed by Apple stock, followed by GM stock during the Great Recession. Plus, I would have started a Solar company and reinvested the millions in government hand outs. Then I would start an online knife company and put everyone else out of business by undercutting all of my product at a loss just to add another layer to my list of evil deeds.
> 
> Also, I would get a 240 Geshin Ginga + a random petty + a 400 Geshin stone + a 2000 Geshin stone and stuck with that for a minimum of 12 months so that I could call myself a master sharpener because studies have proven that 8 out of 10 housewives and 4 out of 10 professional chefs can't tell the difference.



Dark, Chef Doom. Blackened indeed


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 25, 2015)

also I bet you'd have made more money shorting some of the banks.


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 25, 2015)

Awesome picture!


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 26, 2015)

I probably wouldn't have purchased my Mac Ultimate SKS-105 Slicer. It's just redundant and the money could have gone towards something else. I would not have purchased my Miyabi 7000MCD ZDP-189 Gyuto either. It's a fine blade and it cuts well, but the handle is just so insanely heavy. Can't get a good chopping motion going because of the high handle weight. Money from both of those should have gone towards a Tsourkan or Catcheside. Still, I not the worst two mistakes. Just wish I could do something about the handle on the Miyabi.

Bamboo cutting boards.... non-gas stoves.... Alienware laptop.... etc....


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 6, 2016)

More tricked out K&S Tanaka ginsans when they were available, fewer lasers. 

Getting on the Kato wagon earlier.

More jnats, less edge pro accoutrement.


----------

